# Insect ID



## rubberbandman3291 (Feb 10, 2010)

This past weekend my girlfriend and I went to a graduation party in Trumbul, CT. We went bug hunting to kill some time and came up with this neat guy. Anyone know what this little one is?









Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

There are no pics.


----------



## rubberbandman3291 (Feb 10, 2010)

You are correct. Tapatalk is being problematic. Here they are(resized).


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

It looks like a milkweed bug or stinkbug, just guessing here.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Assassin bug


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Yea I think assassin


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

The real question is where on EARTH did you find a girlfriend that'll go bug hunting with you?!


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

Immature Leaf-footed Bug.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Shinosuke said:


> The real question is where on EARTH did you find a girlfriend that'll go bug hunting with you?!


My wife looks for cool bugs even when I'm not around. She was very excited to find a male cercropia moth a few weeks back, it was a cool night so it was shivering to warm up the flight muscles and I convinced her to let it crawl on her hand.. She spent about 20 minutes taking pictures of it.... 

Ed


----------



## rubberbandman3291 (Feb 10, 2010)

Shinosuke said:


> The real question is where on EARTH did you find a girlfriend that'll go bug hunting with you?!


The problem isn't finding one; the problem is finding one _that will go with me_.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Ed said:


> My wife looks for cool bugs even when I'm not around. She was very excited to find a male cercropia moth a few weeks back, it was a cool night so it was shivering to warm up the flight muscles and I convinced her to let it crawl on her hand.. She spent about 20 minutes taking pictures of it....
> 
> Ed


Lets see pics!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Here is a picture of it on her hand (she took it). 


Ed


----------



## ruthieb (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm one of "those girls" but I can't find a guy who will go with me....


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Here are a couple of other bug pictures she took on my computer. 
The first is a solitary bee that nests in some bare sandy spots in our front yard, the green moth is called the bad wing moth (apparently since it is a pain to correctly mount on a pin). 

Ed


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Ed said:


> Here is a picture of it on her hand (she took it).
> 
> 
> Ed


I have to say, the large Moths are probably my favorite group of animals, and that Cecropia is awesome. I use to raise the IO moth and Polyphemus from hatchling caterpillars to adults, along with many types of butterflies.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

billschwinn said:


> I have to say, the large Moths are probably my favorite group of animals, and that Cecropia is awesome. I use to raise the IO moth and Polyphemus from hatchling caterpillars to adults, along with many types of butterflies.


Cool on rearing them. I've thought about it myself from time to time. This has been a good year for spotting them on our property. So far we've had an Io moth (see picture below (not the best)), two luna moths (and I saw a third outside the 4-H building) and the cecropia moth. We've also had a number of other interesting moths in that family like the rosy maple moths. 

How did you avoid getting stung by the Io moth caterpillars? 

Ed


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

ruthieb said:


> I'm one of "those girls" but I can't find a guy who will go with me....


Maybe we should start a dendroboard dating service 

Rubberbandman3291, it sounds like you've already got one! Good work, man =)

Ed, that solitary bee picture is too cool! I didn't know there was such a thing. Please thank your wife for sharing.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Here is one that I think is cool. It is the northernmost species of leafcutter ant. If you look closely you can get an idea of their size from the sand grains. They were so small that they were rapidly able to walk out of focus...so JoAnne had to lay on her stomach in hot sand under a hot sun in the Pine Barrens of New Jersey to take the picture... (she still complains at times). This worker is carrying a piece of beach plum that they had cut. 

Ed


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

bugs of the future? copyright 2013?


----------



## Turningdoc (May 24, 2012)

All the same, terribilis snacks!


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Ed said:


> Cool on rearing them. I've thought about it myself from time to time. This has been a good year for spotting them on our property. So far we've had an Io moth (see picture below (not the best)), two luna moths (and I saw a third outside the 4-H building) and the cecropia moth. We've also had a number of other interesting moths in that family like the rosy maple moths.
> 
> How did you avoid getting stung by the Io moth caterpillars?
> 
> Ed


Well Ed, we were a bit twisted. We would reach into Red Ixora shrubs and you could tell by the sting if it was wasp or IO worm. They also liked Wax Myrtles. Did you know the IO Moth is sexually Dimorphic? Males being yellow. The Polyphemus we raised on Live or Laurel Oak leaves.It really was fun doing all that.If you ever get a mounted Cecropia look me up.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

billschwinn said:


> ...
> 
> We would reach into Red Ixora shrubs and you could tell by the sting if it was wasp or IO worm.
> 
> ...


Ok, so far Bill is winning the 'badass' award, lol.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Image Detail for - This Io moth caterpillar (Automeris io) was found on an apple tree. 



Here you go.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

frogface said:


> Ok, so far Bill is winning the 'badass' award, lol.


Hmm... "badass" or "dumb ass"..... or both? I'm not that masochistic.....  

Ed


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

billschwinn said:


> Well Ed, we were a bit twisted. We would reach into Red Ixora shrubs and you could tell by the sting if it was wasp or IO worm. They also liked Wax Myrtles. Did you know the IO Moth is sexually Dimorphic? Males being yellow. The Polyphemus we raised on Live or Laurel Oak leaves.It really was fun doing all that.If you ever get a mounted Cecropia look me up.


I think that after that cool moment with the cercropia moth ( dang it's hard to type when your holding a tick in your left hand... that's better now, sent to a jar of alcohol..) my wife would beat me if I brought a mounted specimen into the house..... I think it's now on the short list of things like a wolf or coyote pelt (or freeze dried pet), that she won't let into the house.. 

Ed


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Erikb3113 said:


> bugs of the future? copyright 2013?


 
Ahh, once again I make a mistake.... 

Ed


----------



## BrianC (Jul 18, 2009)

Ed, the green moth looks to me like it may be Synchlora rather than Dypsteris. They're one of my favorite species as the caterpillars camouflage themselves by adorning their backs with pieces of the flowers the eat!


----------

